# Trump threatens to close the border



## MattHanson1990 (Jul 28, 2018)

Though I normally don't want to get into political discussions, President Trump recently threatened to shut down the U.S.-Mexico border, and this worries me a lot. I go to the U.S. like twice a year to visit my family, and due to where my family lives (New Mexico), I fly to the nearest border town (Ciudad Juarez) and then cross into El Paso on foot. I even have U.S. bank accounts and not a Mexican one

If his plan goes through:

- Will it cause U.S. credit/debit cards to be declined in Mexico?
- Will expats not be able to go to the U.S.? If they do, will they not be able to return to Mexico?
- Will flights between the U.S. and Mexico get cancelled indefinitely?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think that is exactly what Trump would like to see; suffering by many, then he can dole out the token loaves of bread, when things get really tough, and call himself 'the saviour'.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> I think that is exactly what Trump would like to see; suffering by many, then he can dole out the token loaves of bread, when things get really tough, and call himself 'the saviour'.


No - rolls of paper towels, wasn't it ?


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

Hopefully it means only the chance of closing it to Mexico.
US citizens should be able to cross the border back into USA even if it is closed.

If gates get locked and barricaded with no passage for anyone in or out, then it is a good thing that i read a detail about it being only certain border crossing places. Likely the most trouble prone areas.
And good thing those are the places i try to avoid when choosing where i cross the border twice a year.
I will be heading back when the summer heat rises, back to USA with my old USA registered car and i definitely would like an open border gate to get back in. 

I could do an Airport flight back but i have the issue of my car being on temporary import status. 
Which still can work out since i only need to clear the car beyond the border area free-zone for honoring the temporary import expiration. 
I can park or store it in a border town, then fly and come back to sort it out when idiots stop ruining the world in their impulsive gluts for power over everybody’s lives and resources.

Good thing i choose to by a cheap used car model of a top reliability make. An old car that has been worked up to be a long haul cruiser. 
Less nervousness about getting frisky with the old car, in agressive traffic situations and rough road surfaces of Mexico, and not so much hard feelings if it gets trumped at the border, vandalized or stolen.
It is insured and cheap enough to buy and repair another used one every few years for the next 20 years and still spend less than i would buying a brand new version.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There is zero point worrying about it. Things work themselves out usually .


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There was some kind of closure of the bridge at Pharr yesterday, with only truck being allowed northbound. No cars! Waiting time was 12 hours and some trucks just dumped their vegetable cargo, as it could not arrive on time, and/or was spoiling as it sat waiting. Evening news announced shortages of some fresh produce, and merchants are already complainig, along with workers unable to get home, etc.
I suspect it was a 'mini-test', and it was interesting that southbound traffic was not impeded.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

What would *a closed* border look like? Nobody knows because the U.S. - Mexico border has *never* been entirely closed, not even in the wake of the attacks of 11 Sept 2001. Sure, there was massively stepped up security and restrictions. Another case of Trump threatening, ignorant of facts and history, because he considers himself omniscient despite never reading, listening, and being proudly ignorant. Amazingly we write that off as _Trump just being Trump_, which he's always gotten a pass on like no other POTUS in history. That'll be put to the test this time if he really does shut down the border and car manufacturing and other industries grind to a halt because intertwined supply chains are severed.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I would be it would not last long..

In May 68 when the trouble started or ended.. I was to come back from England to France and there ere no planes, no boats. no train and no gasoline it lasted just a few days and the government settled so do not panic, Trump is a bully that cannot take pain.. If real trouble starts and he is affected, he will fold like a cheap accordion.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

What is the expression - walking it back ?

https://www.eluniversal.com.mx/mundo/eu-rebaja-tension-con-mexico-por-tema-migratorio

https://www.elfinanciero.com.mx/mundo/mexico-esta-siendo-mas-responsable-para-lidiar-con-inmigracion-casa-blanca

Trump will taking another photo op at the border this Friday.

And then again there is the repeal of Obamacare - now it is post 2020 elections.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I interpret that as, "Re-elect me, and I will repay you by causing more misery."


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> I interpret that as, "Re-elect me, and I will repay you by causing more misery."


Misery got him elected


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

I am not attempting to Trump-bash, but I thought one of his claims to fame was this middle class tax cut. 

Last year was the first year my wife and I were both 100% retired (we had less income). On 2017's return TurboTax tells me our Effective Tax Rate was 11.3%. For 2018 TurboTax tells me that rate is now 11.49%. Where is my tax cut ?

When I worked I always claimed 0 dependents, withhold at the higher single rate. I think a lot of people opt for a larger paycheck and I think as a result of Trump's plan their withholding taxes were reduced. But I'll betcha they are going to be a little disappointed when they realize that all that really happened is their 'refund' was distributed to them paycheck to paycheck, and this year there will be no refund (or worse - they may owe).


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Lets not forget about the ex-pats who live in Mexico along the border and work in the USA or go to hospitals for other care.....


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

I am going to step out on the edge and say; Just another Trump non-action statement to get people riled up. Narcissists love to do that -- I lived with one.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Stevenjb said:


> Misery got him elected


And that's yet another characteristic that distinguishes the Trump presidency from any other. Political losers are often unhappy, which is logical, but when in history has a party taken the presidency, House, and Senate like the trumpistas did in 2016 and remain so whiny and outraged? It's like they live off being miserable and need it to survive.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

I readily admit that my accuracy rate as a predictor of trump behavior is abysmal. But, I can think of three ways trump can "win" by tweeting about closing the border but not actually doing it.

First, it has certainly taken media attention away from the rampant corruption and incompetence of his administration. The media is focused directly on the actions of trump himself, which is always a win for trump.

Second, since his initial tweet on this subject referred to Central American immigrants and said, "If Mexico doesn’t immediately stop ALL illegal immigration coming into the United States throug [sic] our Southern Border, I will be CLOSING the Border, or large sections of the Border, next week." Since Mexico is already taking steps curb the transit of Central Americans through Mexico to the U.S., trump can later tweet that, because of his tough stance, Mexico has started to comply. He can back down from the threat to close the border by claiming he made Mexico do something. Again, this would be a win for him in the eyes of the low information types that support him.

Finally, just claiming he has the authority to shut the border enhances his power in the eyes of his sycophants. He does not have to actually try to do it and it never has to be challenged in court. But his fans will see him as stronger and more authoritarian just because of the threat. Another win for trump.

I seriously doubt he would actually try to completely close off the border. But, as I said at the beginning of this post, my track record predicting trump behavior is not good at all. So, who really knows what might happen.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Some 47 years ago, in Kenya and in Tanzania, I had a couple of ' bluff and bluster' challenges by big bullies. I stood my ground, and the bull elephant backed down. However, I put the pedal to the metal for the rhinocerous, as they aren't as wise as elephants.
Sorting out intentions is important.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

When I woke up this morning there was all this talk on US news channels talking about how Trump mistakenly claimed his father was born in Germany. All the talk was about how could he make such a silly mistake considering how his father was born in NYC. But - if they would have gone just a little deeper they would have realized it was his grandfather who was born in Germany and they DEPORTED hiim.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/retropolis/wp/2018/06/27/the-story-of-donald-trumps-grandfather-who-came-to-the-u-s-as-an-unaccompanied-minor/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.dbe5c2652ed9

Another topic you don't hear much about are Trump's failed attempts doing business in Mexico...

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/news-columns-blogs/andres-oppenheimer/article73214132.html

@RV - the rhinocerous to be most fearful of is an angry latina whose father is an elephant. That one caused me to be deported - true story.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

lat19n said:


> When I woke up this morning there was all this talk on US news channels talking about how Trump mistakenly claimed his father was born in Germany. All the talk was about how could he make such a silly mistake considering how his father was born in NYC. But - if they would have gone just a little deeper they would have realized it was his grandfather who was born in Germany and they DEPORTED him.


Geography isn't Trump's best subject. First he holds forth for eight years that Obama is a foreigner because he confused Hawaii with Kenya, half the planet away. Just last week, his PR organ, Fox News, claims that Central America is part of Mexico--perhaps they were using a 200 year old map. And now Bavaria is another borough of NYC. Rather expected for a guy who never reads or listens, but nonetheless considers himself uniquely omniscient because _he knows what he knows because he just knows it._


----------

